
Show HN: Selffify – Take funny selfies expressing suggested emotions - caiozo
http://selffify.com
======
caiozo
It's a simple and funny app to take 9 selfies, each one expressing a random
suggested emotion and in the end the app will combine all selfies in a single
photo to download or share it in the social networks.

